# SRAM Rival or Force for gravel bike?



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi,
I'm building up a gravel bike and already have a Force 22 crankset. Is the performance the same between Force 22 and Rival for shifters and derailleurs. I understand there is a weight difference but that doesn't bother me. I also don't care if the crank is Force and the rest is Rival if the performance is the same.

Thanks


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

A quick look at https://www.sram.com/sram/road/products/sram-rival-22-doubletap-mechanical-shifters would tell you that they function the same, with only a small difference in weight.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

I had looked at SRAM's website before posting but sometimes real life experience provides additional insight.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Lookbiker said:


> I had looked at SRAM's website before posting but sometimes real life experience provides additional insight.


It's always good to include that in your first post. The parts inside the shifters are identical. ..they definitely feel the same.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> It's always good to include that in your first post. The parts inside the shifters are identical. ..they definitely feel the same.



Thanks. I've been using Campy for years so SRAM is a new world.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I have Force 22, Rival 22, and Force CX1. Can't tell any difference in how the shifters perform.


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks. Your website is great. Using SRAM for a Black Mountain Monster Cross frame.


----------

